# hellp



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

idoh said:


> thanks again everyone, now i just have one last question and it's on S/N (like about the INFP vs ISFP). so far people have typed me ISFP, but i am also considering N for many reasons, however it wouldn't matter to list them all. instead there are a few scenarios i can give where i'm wondering 'what this is' (and they are all true, i'm not just nitpicking):
> 
> -i once had to hand in a late essay to a teacher. in the morning when i walked into his classroom he wasn't there that period, and there was another class with another teacher. i guess i was pretty stupid because even though i saw that he was teaching in front of his class i gave him the essay anyway and asked if he could give it to my teacher for me  (i knew they both worked in the same department). well he got pretty angry for that and it was embarrassing, and i knew/worried for the rest of the day that i would later be in trouble for this, the next day it turned out to be true, my teacher heard and yelled for the same reason
> 
> ...


Das Ni. Ne comes up with possibilities. Some may look more likely, some will be chosen depending on what Fi/Ti decides. But it's various possibilities first and foremost. "This situations might end up like this, _or_ go this way which can lead to this or that and maybe this but it also could go the other way which could be this and that and mean this or that." So on. Nothing looks like unlikely for Ne, judging functions do the chopping off the ideas to make a sense of this mess. Alternatively for IxNPs Ne is second function so it serves as a tool to explore their Ti/Fi thought/feeling in various imagined circumstances. Admittedly I understand how Xi-Ne process works less but it's still not a premonition.


----------

